
Quicksilver: It Ain’t Over Yet - bkudria
http://www.cultofmac.com/quicksilver-it-aint-over-yet/85550
======
BenSS
I was a Quicksilver junkie for a bit, but these days Spotlight covers the
majority of what I need and works on any Mac.

Also notable - Quicksilver and Alfred still appear terrible at explaining WHY
you would want to use them.

